# [2018 Thread] Help me get the Rescind mail address for Wyndham



## Blackpearl (Aug 27, 2018)

New member here

I signed a contract on Friday, 8/24 and after reading all these threads and the docs in the fire tablet, it was a really bad decision. I am in Washington State.
They more over did not gave me any doc where I can find the address related to Rescind .

Can anyone here please share the address so that I can send the letter ASAP.

thank you


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 27, 2018)

I found this in an earlier post:

Rescission department: P.O. Box 94443, Las Vegas, Nevada 89193 

Here's a link to the post: 
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/rescind-letter.273061/#post-2131339

Be sure to send it certified.

Glad you found TUG, welcome!

Sandi


----------



## Braindead (Aug 27, 2018)

Blackpearl said:


> Can anyone here please share the address so that I can send the letter ASAP.
> 
> thank you


It’s usually right above your signature on the contract. It’s also probably on one of the papers they gave you on top of the kindle.

Wyndham Vacation Resorts Inc
Attention: Account Servicing Operations Department
PO Box 94443
Las Vegas, Nevada 89193

Or
10750 West Charleston Boulavard
Suite 130
Las Vegas, Nevada 89135

Make sure everyone that signed the contract also has to sign the rescission letter.

Keep the rescission letter simple

Date

We/I are canceling contract number ——————-
Purchased at the Wyndham Resort———
On the date of————-

All sign and date
Print name

Send USPS certified with no signature required or return receipt. Track the letter and print off the tracking ounce the letter has been delivered as your proof of rescission.
Don’t worry about the date of delivery as your rescission date is the date of the postmark


----------



## ecwinch (Aug 27, 2018)

Did you sign the contract in Washington State or in another state? If Washington I suspect you purchased from Worldmark By Wyndham.


----------



## RX8 (Aug 27, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Did you sign the contract in Washington State or in another state? If Washington I suspect you purchased from Worldmark By Wyndham.



Good point.  If you signed in the state of Washington then I believe you have 7 calendar days.  However, other states are as low as 3 calendar days.  What matters is not your state of residence but rather the state you signed the contract.


----------



## Blackpearl (Aug 27, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Did you sign the contract in Washington State or in another state? If Washington I suspect you purchased from Worldmark By Wyndham.


Thanks all. I went through all the doc in the kindle, but id did not find that information. Yes, I signed at Washington State. Does that changes the destination address? Please let me know


----------



## Mguera9790 (Aug 27, 2018)

I am in the same situation and will send a letter to cancel today. Did they make you give back the gifts? Kindle, and we got a "free" week?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 27, 2018)

Blackpearl said:


> Thanks all. I went through all the doc in the kindle, but id did not find that information. Yes, I signed at Washington State. Does that changes the destination address? Please let me know


Doesn't matter. Use the same address. The only difference is that allowable time limit. Washington is 7 calendar days AFTER signing.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 27, 2018)

Mguera9790 said:


> I am in the same situation and will send a letter to cancel today. Did they make you give back the gifts? Kindle, and we got a "free" week?


You will not get the 'free' week if you rescind. I usually suggest you send back ALL the promotional materials including the Kindle, Others suggest you wait until they ask. You can buy one for $50 or so. It isn't worth spending $thousands.

Jm


----------



## flamewalker (Aug 27, 2018)

Here is the form we mailed with tracking and handed in person in HI. 

Unless you are already well off and can pay most or all cash, and can handle the maintenance fees easily, I wouldn't recommend it. We bought in but found out a significant lie in what they told us VS what was in the disclosures. 

Good luck!


----------



## taterhed (Aug 28, 2018)

As with all contracts and especially timeshares, vacation clubs etc.....

"If it's not in the contract.....it's just a bunch of hot air" 

You can call it lies, sales tactics, falsehoods, exaggerations or 'stretching the truth.'  In any case, you are an adult and you are now very aware of one thing:
(all together now)  The contract is the only binding agreement you have.

Glad you found TUG....there is virtually NO reason to buy from the developer unless you have a very clear plan and knowledge of what you are buying and the resale alternatives.
If you even ask one time  'was this the right thing to do?'  then it was NOT the right thing to do and you should rescind and reconsider what is the best option for your vacation needs.

The deal that any developer offers you is almost always available next week or next month......so there is no need worry about 'lost deals.'
Finally, not to preach, but financing a luxury item is a very bad idea (timeshares are a luxury...not a necessity) .  Resale's can be very affordable and you carefully decide if you can afford the purchase price, the ongoing annual maintenance fees if timeshares are a good fit for you and/or your family.

cheers and welcome!!  Glad you found TUG
Come back when you're ready and we'll help you discover what might work for you!  (for a lot less money)


----------



## Cwfellers (May 24, 2019)

New to tug. We bought more pts this week with the sales pitch it would cover maintenance fees over next 10yrs. Immediately after got bad feeling and tried doing math and wasn’t getting close to what they were saying. Then looking back the signs were all there. Anyways with reading extensively through contract and reading threads here believe we have everything done correctly to rescind. We sent letter via priority mail requiring signature for delivery and has tracking # as well as receipt of postmark date. In letter stated we are rescinding and cancelling the contract #bla bla. That we understand it is our right as stated in security agreement as well as Missouri law. Sent all contract papers, both of us signed and the 2 free weeks through RCI. Does this sound correct? It’s is day 3 out of 5 if I need to do something different I have a few days.


----------



## Karen G (May 24, 2019)

Cwfellers said:


> Does this sound correct? It’s is day 3 out of 5 if I need to do something different I have a few days.


Yes, it sounds like you've done it correctly. Since you have a receipt from the post office showing the date you mailed it, I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Cwfellers (May 24, 2019)

Karen G said:


> Yes, it sounds like you've done it correctly. Since you have a receipt from the post office showing the date you mailed it, I think you'll be fine.


Thanks for input!!!


----------



## Passepartout (May 24, 2019)

Cwfellers said:


> New to tug. We bought more pts this week with the sales pitch it would cover maintenance fees over next 10yrs. Immediately after got bad feeling and tried doing math and wasn’t getting close to what they were saying. Then looking back the signs were all there. Anyways with reading extensively through contract and reading threads here believe we have everything done correctly to rescind. We sent letter via priority mail requiring signature for delivery and has tracking # as well as receipt of postmark date. In letter stated we are rescinding and cancelling the contract #bla bla. That we understand it is our right as stated in security agreement as well as Missouri law. Sent all contract papers, both of us signed and the 2 free weeks through RCI. Does this sound correct? It’s is day 3 out of 5 if I need to do something different I have a few days.


Welcome to TUG. You'll be fine. The refund might take a while, but rest assured that it will come. Since you were considering buying more points, that indicates you exchange to other locations. Consider joining TUG as member to give you access to TUG reviews of thousands of resorts, and a heads up when rare and desirable weeks appear on the various exchanges-often at bargain rates. Most folks consider it the best $15 you can spend on timesharing.

Jim


----------



## Cwfellers (May 24, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> Welcome to TUG. You'll be fine. The refund might take a while, but rest assured that it will come. Since you were considering buying more points, that indicates you exchange to other locations. Consider joining TUG as member to give you access to TUG reviews of thousands of resorts, and a heads up when rare and desirable weeks appear on the various exchanges-often at bargain rates. Most folks consider it the best $15 you can spend on timesharing.
> 
> Jim


Thanks! I am glad I found TUG! Will definitely look here when ready


----------



## dgalati (May 26, 2019)

Spend $15 - save thousands.


----------



## Alex1326 (Jul 2, 2019)

New to TUG. We (my husband & I) bought a Wyndham timeshare (On Saturday June 29, 2019) and immediately after we knew we had made a bad decision for us. *We were trying to talk it through and the sales people kept interrupting adding more incentives - they are worse than used car salesmen.
Found this site and so thankful for all the information.
We sent the rescind letter today (July 2nd) by certified mail -hope we sent the right part of the contract with it- we have 10 days because we are in Florida to rescind. We asked for a refund in our letter. Do we need to do anything seperate for the refund?
We put no money down, one of us got approved for the VISA card and then we got approved for more money help with the deposit - a loan. They put everything on the VISA card that wasn't covered by the deposit loan. I just want to make sure we won't be on the hook for the loan as well as what is on the VISA card.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 2, 2019)

Alex1326 said:


> New to TUG. We (my husband & I) bought a Wyndham timeshare (On Saturday June 29, 2019) and immediately after we knew we had made a bad decision for us. *We were trying to talk it through and the sales people kept interrupting adding more incentives - they are worse than used car salesmen.
> Found this site and so thankful for all the information.
> We sent the rescind letter today (July 2nd) by certified mail -hope we sent the right part of the contract with it- we have 10 days because we are in Florida to rescind. We asked for a refund in our letter. Do we need to do anything seperate for the refund?
> We put no money down, one of us got approved for the VISA card and then we got approved for more money help with the deposit - a loan. They put everything on the VISA card that wasn't covered by the deposit loan. I just want to make sure we won't be on the hook for the loan as well as what is on the VISA card.


Hi Alex. Welcome! Rescission means to set everything back to what existed before. like it never happened. You should be free of their clutches. I can't say for sure, but you might have to cancel the credit card. The loan should have a zero balance.

The law requires that they process your rescission, but they are not required to inform you. You might not get any notification and in fact might receive 'Welcome To Wyndham' type stuff. Ignore it. Sales doesn't get the info that you rescinded any sooner than you do.

Enjoy your life. And in case you want to explore timesharing, TUG is the best place to do that.

Jim


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 2, 2019)

Alex1326 said:


> New to TUG. We (my husband & I) bought a Wyndham timeshare (On Saturday June 29, 2019) and immediately after we knew we had made a bad decision for us. *We were trying to talk it through and the sales people kept interrupting adding more incentives - they are worse than used car salesmen.
> Found this site and so thankful for all the information.
> We sent the rescind letter today (July 2nd) by certified mail -hope we sent the right part of the contract with it- we have 10 days because we are in Florida to rescind. We asked for a refund in our letter. Do we need to do anything seperate for the refund?
> We put no money down, one of us got approved for the VISA card and then we got approved for more money help with the deposit - a loan. They put everything on the VISA card that wasn't covered by the deposit loan. I just want to make sure we won't be on the hook for the loan as well as what is on the VISA card.



How much was the TS?  You want to follow the rescission instructions as exact.  

If you rescind correctly, you won’t be on the hook for the loan or what is on the VISA card.  If you rescind correctly, Close the VISA card once you get your refund.  You don’t want the resort to get any more information about you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 4, 2019)

Alex1326 said:


> New to TUG. We (my husband & I) bought a Wyndham timeshare (On Saturday June 29, 2019) and immediately after we knew we had made a bad decision for us. *We were trying to talk it through and the sales people kept interrupting adding more incentives - they are worse than used car salesmen.
> Found this site and so thankful for all the information.
> We sent the rescind letter today (July 2nd) by certified mail -hope we sent the right part of the contract with it- we have 10 days because we are in Florida to rescind. We asked for a refund in our letter. Do we need to do anything seperate for the refund?
> We put no money down, one of us got approved for the VISA card and then we got approved for more money help with the deposit - a loan. They put everything on the VISA card that wasn't covered by the deposit loan. I just want to make sure we won't be on the hook for the loan as well as what is on the VISA card.



If you don’t mind our asking, how much was TS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex1326 (Jul 5, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> If you don’t mind our asking, how much was TS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was for 84,000 points for about $15,000. But they were giving us bonus points 116,000.


----------



## Alex1326 (Jul 5, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> How much was the TS?  You want to follow the rescission instructions as exact.
> 
> If you rescind correctly, you won’t be on the hook for the loan or what is on the VISA card.  If you rescind correctly, Close the VISA card once you get your refund.  You don’t want the resort to get any more information about you.
> 
> ...


We used the info in here and in our contract for the rescind. My concern was that we sent the correct first page of our contract - but it was the first page int he docusign document that we had emailed to us. They should be receiving the paperwork today (July 5th) according to tracking.
I got the VISA card in the mail today.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 5, 2019)

As long as you included the Wyndham contact number in the letter or on the first pave, you should be fine.  

I didn’t think Wyndham could get even slimier.  $15k for 84k points is a rip off.  That would have only gotten you three weekdays in SF.

To put that into perspective, some tugger was giving 210k EOY TS for free (as long as buyer paid closing and transfer costs).  https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/wyndham-bonnet-creek-210-000-even.291561/

Just keep looking at the TUG Free TS giveaways and Bargain Deals.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex1326 (Jul 6, 2019)

Grammarhero said:


> As long as you included the Wyndham contact number in the letter or on the first pave, you should be fine.
> 
> I didn’t think Wyndham could get even slimier.  $15k for 84k points is a rip off.  That would have only gotten you three weekdays in SF.
> 
> ...


We had decided to rescind the contract before we found out that the 84,000 points wouldn't have gotten us what we wanted. Then when we were researching how to cancel and found TUG we quickly realized how little it would get us and understood why they "threw in" the extra 116,000 points. Does anyone know about how long it takes for them to process everything (cancel contract & refund)?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 6, 2019)

Alex1326 said:


> We had decided to rescind the contract before we found out that the 84,000 points wouldn't have gotten us what we wanted. Then when we were researching how to cancel and found TUG we quickly realized how little it would get us and understood why they "threw in" the extra 116,000 points. Does anyone know about how long it takes for them to process everything (cancel contract & refund)?


It can take up to 45 days. Probably won't, but it can. It's hard waiting, but they are obligated by law to process the rescission, but not to advise you of progress. You may also receive 'Welcome To Wyndham' mail. Just ignore it. Go celebrate! Have one for me too.

Jim


----------



## Alex1326 (Jul 9, 2019)

Got our official letter from Wyndham saying the request to rescind had been completed and any payments will be returned! So now I will wait to make sure all money is refunded.  WOOHOO! Now we can relax!
We have been getting Welcome to Wyndham calls & emails,  but have ignored them.


----------



## Tantonelli (Jul 23, 2019)

I’m in the same problem right with Wyndham. Does anyone have copy of the rescind letter they used that worked. I’ve checked all over the internet, so
Many different ways to write one.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 23, 2019)

Tantonelli said:


> I’m in the same problem right with Wyndham. Does anyone have copy of the rescind letter they used that worked. I’ve checked all over the internet, so
> Many different ways to write one.



Check this post.  https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...-my-recent-wyndham-timeshare-purchase.292041/

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 23, 2019)

Tantonelli said:


> I’m in the same problem right with Wyndham. Does anyone have copy of the rescind letter they used that worked. I’ve checked all over the internet, so
> Many different ways to write one.


There is no Right template. Itr needn't be technical, legalese, or printed. The template in the linked thread above this post will work fine. Just insert your own details. Include a copy of the signature page of your contract, all signers of thew contract must sign the rescission letter, and it goes to the Las Vegas address, either the street address or the post office box. Send it USPS Certified. It needn't be difficult.

Welcome to TUG!

Jim


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 29, 2019)

Cwfellers said:


> Thanks! I am glad I found TUG! Will definitely look here when ready


Good morning @Cwfellers , we hope your rescission went well and that you are enjoying life without the financial burden of a developer/resort TS purchase.  Solely to track how much TUG have saved TS owners, mind sharing how much you saved with the rescission?  There is no shaming, as half of tuggers have bought a developer/resort TS.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jul 29, 2019)

Tantonelli said:


> I’m in the same problem right with Wyndham. Does anyone have copy of the rescind letter they used that worked. I’ve checked all over the internet, so
> Many different ways to write one.


Good morning @Tantonelli , we hope your rescission went well and that you are enjoying life without the financial burden of a developer/resort TS purchase.  Solely to track how much TUG have saved TS owners, mind sharing how much you saved with the rescission?  There is no shaming, as half of tuggers have bought a developer/resort TS.


----------



## Grammarhero (Nov 29, 2019)

We estimate @Tantonelli 's and @Cwfellers 's recissions to be at least $9.9k.  64k pts at $155/1k pts.


----------

